#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Hoe vaak kook jij?

## Tolk

Hoe vaak kook jij?
Haal je er voldoening uit of is het een halve verplichting?

----------


## eindwerk

ik kook niet vaak maar ga graag uit eten

----------


## AnneleinKoot

Ik kook 3 a 4 keer per week, vaak voelt het wel als verplichting.

----------


## naadia

ik kook elke dag is toch geweldig het maken van eten en je vult mensen hun maag en tovert een glimlach op hun gezicht voor recepten kunnen jullie me hulp vragen xx

----------


## LouKarim

tweemaal per week

----------


## Elamirah

Meestal 1x per week. Voelt als een halve verplichting, maar als ik zie hoe mensen ervan genieten vind ik het wel waard.

Ben meer van het bakken.

----------


## [email protected]

Ik kook elke dag. Af en toe gaan we uit eten. Ik wil dat mijn kinderen gezonde voeding binnen krijgen en dat lukt mij het beste door zelf te koken.

----------


## Marocc_man

mn L3id L 3id

----------


## mls

Elke dag

----------


## Zina koezina

Elke dag

----------


## Layla1987

Iedere dag en ik haal er wel voldoening uit, tenminste, als iedereen het lekker vond  :knipoog:

----------

